# Al Nhayan compound Abu dhabi



## mounadu23 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi, 
We are a small family with a little girl, moving soon to AD, we want to live in a compound not too far from the city center, budget 200.000 AED, any one having information about Al Nhayan compound please share


----------

